
You’re ‘Raised Right’ When You’re Poor - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/youre-actually-raised-right-when-youre-poor
======
Porthos9K
Having grown up poor myself, I can attest to this. My mother was preoccupied
with looking respectable. It was one thing to be poor, she would say, and
another thing entirely to be poor white trash.

